
Google Duo is now available on the web - el_duderino
https://www.androidpolice.com/2019/02/26/google-duo-is-now-available-on-the-web/
======
oldgun
It looks like Google's still investing heavily on Duo, which is confusing
considering all the other chatting apps from this same company. Which app does
it want me to use to chat with my friends after all?

------
chewz
Yes

